
How the biggest decentralized social network is dealing with its Nazi problem - tomrod
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/12/20691957/mastodon-decentralized-social-network-gab-migration-fediverse-app-blocking
======
deogeo
> Amaroq developer John Gabelmann banned Gab to avoid potential problems with
> the App Store.

From Amaroq's app store and github repo: "Amaroq is a lightweight universal
client for any Mastodon instance!". So that is now a _lie_ , and should be
changed to "for Mastodon instances that will not invite conflict with Apple's
policy".

Worse than just censorship, is hiding it, so that users are unable to seek out
censored stuff, since the very fact that it's censored is deliberately kept
from them. It is a direct attempt to _control_ users, and I see no reason it
couldn't be described as hostile.

------
brighter2morrow
Personally I find the edgy humor on gab to be very boring. "Oh wow yeah those
Jews right? Haha" is boring after the zillionth time. But I also find the "oh
my God I went to a website for people I don't like and they said things I
disagree with" to be equally boring. Like yeah, we get it there are other
opinions on the internet. It seems like it would be simple to have a phrase
filter for worldviews you don't like, does anyone know of any open source
projects or browser extensions that implement this? Feels like it would be
some pretty simple JavaScript.

